# Sleeping through the tapes, #2



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

I learn so much when I read all the posts. For instance, I usually fall asleep early in the tapes, and was reasurred that they would work anyhow. The thing is, I don't get the information about how to short circuit some of the attacks. When I read BQ's riveting post about having a doctor's appointment on Tuesday (9/11) with her husband too near blast center, and worried about her kids at school, I realized that when I sleep, my subconscious may be getting the info, but it isn't sharing it with me. Would it work for me to listen, a second time, later in the day when I'm less likely to doze off?Since I don't know any of the skills on sides 2, 3, and 4, what would happen if I continued with my 70-day program at night, and at the same time listened to the earlier tapes (sides 2,3,4) mid-afternoon as a skill-learning-effort?Betty B.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Betty,Don't worry about sleeping thru or having to redo anything. Though some people consiously ward off an attack, it is not essential that you do so. The sessions are designed to work on the subconscious level; you do not have to do anything. If Mike required you to do an extra listening, or exercise, he would have built that into the programs. So don't worry about putting another thing on your plate. It is not required for you to do so in order to benefit from the program. One thing about having a BB to share experiences is to remember that not everyone experiences the improvements in the same way, in the same level, or in the same time frame, because everyone is dealing with IBS and other things on all different levels. This is very important to remember. Not to compare yourself with others' methods or progress.That being said, Mike has said that it is alright to listen to the sessions again within the same day, allowing 6 hours between listenings. But by doing this, it doesn't mean that you will be any better equiped than if you had not done this; otherwise, Mike would have put these stipulations into the program, and he did not.Hope this helps you abit. Take care, and don't worry about anything. Your subconsious mind will do what it needs to!!! So you are not to worry.... Be well and take good care.------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Marilyn is right Betty, On one hand its the best route at the moment to just to let it take its course as you listen.On the otherhand it would not hurt to listen during the day.I personally recommend you just continue on the course your on and when finnished review them for the content and visualizations. I will help you with that also.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

